# Gag Gift



## HighWall (Dec 28, 2014)

My machinist father in law passed on to me a set of Starrett micrometers, which a friend had given him.  They are very old, somewhat blackened with oxidation, but no rust scale or blisters.  They are quite stiff.  I was thinking about starting with some penetrating oil and working with them a little bit.  I'd prefer not to take them apart if it can be avoided.  He thought the expression on my face was very amusing when I took them out of the box.  There is a 1", 1-2" and 2-3" in the set.


----------



## extropic (Dec 28, 2014)

HighWall said:


> My machinist father in law passed on to me a set of Starrett micrometers, which a friend had given him.  They are very old, somewhat blackened with oxidation, but no rust scale or blisters.  They are quite stiff.  I was thinking about starting with some penetrating oil and working with them a little bit.  I'd prefer not to take them apart if it can be avoided.  He thought the expression on my face was very amusing when I took them out of the box.  There is a 1", 1-2" and 2-3" in the set.



I don't get it. Please elucidate; it's your thread so I guess you think it's a 'Gag Gift'. If the micrometers are neglected, but can be made serviceable, what's the gag?

Are you implying that he's a cheap SOB and should have given you a new set?

What was the expression on your face; puzzlement, joy, anger, frustration . . . ???


----------



## GK1918 (Dec 28, 2014)

extropic said:


> I don't get it. Please elucidate; it's your thread so I guess you think it's a 'Gag Gift'. If the micrometers are neglected, but can be made serviceable, what's the gag?
> 
> Are you implying that he's a cheap SOB and should have given you a new set?
> 
> What was the expression on your face; puzzlement, joy, anger, frustration . . . ???




I can answer that, the 'gag gift' going to an expression;  He read Starrett enough to awe anybody;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## extropic (Dec 28, 2014)

GK1918 said:


> I can answer that, the 'gag gift' going to an expression;  He read Starrett enough to awe anybody;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;



Maybe I'm particularly dense today. Your reply didn't really clarify anything for me.

Waiting for HighWall . . .


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Dec 28, 2014)

I don't get the gag part either.

Sounds like a great set of micrometers that just need a bit of TLC.

hit them with penetrating oil then unscrew them all the way  until they come apart.  Then clean them, lube them,and put them back togeteher.

Chris


----------



## road (Dec 28, 2014)

OK, I too am lost.  

read everyones replies and read theM all again .  still I got nothing here.....  


BEULLER,,,, BEUALLER.... BUUUUYEWLER ,,,,,,, :whiteflag::whiteflag::whiteflag:


----------



## 18w (Dec 28, 2014)

Just a shot in the dark here. Many families give gag gifts for the holidays rather than spending gobs on gifts that are often not used or appreciated. In this case Highwall got the good end of the deal. Wonder what he gave ol Aunt Edna?      :lmao:


----------



## KevinD (Jan 4, 2015)

18w said:


> Just a shot in the dark here. Many families give gag gifts for the holidays rather than spending gobs on gifts that are often not used or appreciated. In this case Highwall got the good end of the deal. Wonder what he gave ol Aunt Edna?      :lmao:



By jove! I think you've hit the nail on the head, 18w (well, it sounds the most plausible to me unless HighWall is one of those folks that would complain eating ice cream)


----------



## Coomba (Feb 1, 2015)

Maybe I'm  missing the boat, but I think the gag is on the father in law??


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 1, 2015)

Hmmmm --- There seems to be a valuable piece of information missing from the original post? I'll take "Gag Gifts" like that all day.

 "Billy G"


----------



## KBeitz (Aug 7, 2018)

Maybe this is WAY off topic but what our family does for Xmas is... we all buy one gift.
So if 50 people show up for the Xmas party we put 50 bingo numbers in a bag.
Every person gets to draw a number. The gifts are wrapped so the items can not be seen.
The person with the lowest number (1)  gets to pick a gift and he has to open it for all to see.
The person with number (2) gets to take the gift away from the first person or pick another gift.
He also opens for all to see. This goes on until all numbers is drawn. A gift can move only
three times then whoever has it gets to keep it. This way everyone pretty much gets something
that he or she might want and not a lot of money was spent. Everyone tries to spend around $50
on a gift. It's fun to watch the woman fight over something everyone wants.

Please delete if the masters does not want this here...


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Aug 7, 2018)

KBeitz......By any chance did you happen to notice the dates the original  post was made much less the last one before you replied?  Nothing really wrong with reviving a long dormant thread so long as you are aware you are doing so!


----------



## KBeitz (Aug 7, 2018)

Yep... I'm reading all... Every post... If they are still here to read I would think they 
are here to comment on... right?
It's going to take me a few weeks to read everything on this forum.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Aug 7, 2018)

Yes you Are Correct.  Wow reading Everything???  thats a rather Large Goal and I hope that I see your comment on every single thread, good luck.


----------



## RandyM (Aug 8, 2018)

KBeitz said:


> Yep... I'm reading all... Every post... *If they are still here to read I would think they
> are here to comment on... right?*
> It's going to take me a few weeks to read everything on this forum.



You are absolutely correct.  Please revive all the old threads you like. I am glad you are enjoying the forum.


----------



## KBeitz (Aug 8, 2018)

No way I'm commenting on every thread... Some I even speed read over. Others I take my time.
When I get done reading everything I will add some post of my own...
Also as soon as I can catch up with my bills I will become a donating member.


----------



## Firstram (Aug 8, 2018)

KBeitz said:


> No way I'm commenting on every thread... Some I even speed read over. Others I take my time.
> When I get done reading everything I will add some post of my own...
> Also as soon as I can catch up with my bills I will become a donating member.



I'm with you. I'll lurk for quite some time before I join a forum and read heavily before I post much after I join. To avoid faux-pas, I like to learn a little about the members before I comment. It's not a problem here, obviously, because everyone is so gosh dern nice ;-)


----------



## 38super (Aug 12, 2018)

We had the same Xmas gift / swap.  One of the girls got a new toilet seat.


----------

